# Montage für Schwimmbrot ?



## pikepirate (21. Juli 2004)

Moin, ich brauch mal ein paar Tipps von den Karpfenspezi´s. Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen Karpfenteich und versucht schon seit tagen einen seiner Karpfen zu erwischen. ohne Erfolg. Er versucht es mit Brot an der Oberfläche und die Karpfen nehmen den Köder wohl auch, aber er kann einfach keinen hacken.Nun nervt er mich ständig, was er machen soll. Leider bin ich als alter Raubfischangler des Karpfenfischens nicht mächtig, daher
mein Hilferuf an euch.Habt ihr vielleicht eine idiotensichere
Montage für´s angeln mit Schwimmbrot oder andere gute Tipp´s für meinen Angelpraktikanten, damit er endlich seinen langersehnten Karpfen fängt und sich wieder auf seine Arbeit konzentrieren kann ?
vielen Dank im voraus, gruss Jan


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*







Ok, das wäre mal die Montage. 

Wie macht er denn das Brot an den Haken ? 

Am besten wäre es, das Brot mit einer Ködernadel aufzuziehen


----------



## pikepirate (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Jo, das ist ja schon mal was, sogar mit Skizze, das versteht sogar mein Praktikant. vielen dank.


----------



## buddha (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Das Grundblei kannste auch getrost weglassen! Es reicht wenn das Brot frei auf der Oberfläche treibt!! Dann kann auch kein Karpfen in die Schnur schwimmen und sich "bedrängt" fühlen.

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Veit (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Wart mal aufs neue Anglerboard-Magazin, da wird es wahrscheinlich einen interessanten Artikel über das Oberflächenangeln auf Karpfen von mir geben.


----------



## Petrich (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

An der freien Leine ist zwar gut aber man muss irgendwie einen Wirbel mit einknoten hatte Vogestern einen 80er Graser 20 minuten Gedrillt die Schnur war absolout Verdrallt (von der Bremse).


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

freie Leine: 
Man hat halt einfach das Problem, dass man damit nicht so weit auswerfen kann


----------



## barsch_zocker (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grundblei kannste auch getrost weglassen! Es reicht wenn das Brot frei auf der Oberfläche treibt!! Dann kann auch kein Karpfen in die Schnur schwimmen und sich "bedrängt" fühlen.


Das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, aber die Methode von Franz is bei weitem besser, man kann sie weiter werfen und die Karpfen sehen die Schnur im Oberflächenfilm nich:m , denn das is das größte Problem. Und meistens auch das was die Angler zum #q bringt.
Außerdem wäre es noch denkbar und oft sogar noch besser das Brot einfach noch n stück unter die Oberfläche zu ziehen:m 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



> Außerdem wäre es noch denkbar und oft sogar noch besser das Brot einfach noch n stück unter die Oberfläche zu ziehen



Ja, dabei muss man die Schnur voll auf Spannung nehmen, oder man fischt mit Festblei und macht das Vorfach dementsprechend kurz bzw. lang


----------



## Köfiaal (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

also ich mach das mit ner durchsichtigen wasserkugel an der oberfläche funzt ganz gut


----------



## Micha:R (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Wart mal aufs neue Anglerboard-Magazin, da wird es wahrscheinlich einen interessanten Artikel über das Oberflächenangeln auf Karpfen von mir geben.




der thread is zwar schon  um die 5 jahre alt  , aber vielleicht  kann man ja irgendwo   diesen artikel noch auffinden..... ;+ würde mich  auf jeden fall  brennend interessieren....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



Köfiaal schrieb:


> also ich mach das mit ner durchsichtigen wasserkugel an der oberfläche funzt ganz gut



So mach ich das im Prinzip auch, bis auf die Wasserkugel:
Ich nehme stattdessen Weitwurfoliven(olivenförmige schwimmende Plastikkörper) oder schwimmende Spirolinos, mach das Vorfach aus Fluorocarbon ziemlich lang und fertig.
Schwimmbrot direkt am Haken anbringen oder bei vorsichtigen eben am Haar anbieten.
Ich weiß ja nicht warum, das so als große Problematik oder Wissenschaft betrachtet wird, an der Oberfläche mit Schwimmbrot Karpfen zu überlisten, aber egal, muss ich nicht verstehen.|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter007 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

du kannst auch nur nen haken dranmachen und brot.
nan hasste dein brot quasie als pose und köder.


----------



## Dome1994 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

oder du nimst eine kleine styroporkugel ( bekommst du in jedem bastelladen ) die fedelst du auf die hauptschnur dan machst du einen wirbel an die hauptschnur und da dran ein forfach deiner wahl am besten wäre fluorocarbon und dan dein haaken und dann schiebst du die kugel einfach über den wirbel so ist der wirbel kein gewicht und zieht die flocke nach unten mit dieser montage hab ich schon viele karpfen fangen können


----------



## Bellaron (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

hey!! 
die beste montage für schwimmbrot ist immernoch die frei leine.jenachdem wo sich die fische aufhalten.wenn sie weiter draussen stehen würde ich einen controuler oder eine wasserkugel oder schwimmenden sbirolino benutzen.probiert es auch mal mit hundefutter mit einem gummi am haken festgemacht.gruß lars


----------



## riecken (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgtM3ystUVI 
so mache ich es


----------



## angelverrückter96 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

mann kann auch einen schwimmenden, durchsichtigen Spirolino nehmen und ein langes Vorfach. Damit kommt echt weit raus


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Ich nehme Toastbrot und schneide es mit ner Schere in 6-8 Stücke, lass es dann in der Sonne richtig schön austrocknen. Wenn es dann schön hart ist fädel ich es mit einer Köderfischnadel auf das Hakenvorfach bis zum Haken, das wiederum kommt an einen Wirbel. Auf die Hauptschnur kommt ein Schnurtstopper, eine durchsichtige Wasserkugel (schwimmende Sbiro´s gehen natürlich auch) und dann der Karabinerwirbel mit Hakenvorfach und dem Toastbrot, fertsch 

Brötchen hält zwar etwas besser als Brot am Haken aber ich persönlich hab mehr Karpfen auf Toast als auf Bröchen gefangen...

Den Fischen ist es übrigens völlig Wurscht ob der Köder rund, eckig, oval oder sonstwie aussieht... Nur mal so nebenbei gesagt...

MfG Sascha


----------



## Pat 79 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Japp, die selbe Montage nutze ich ebenfalls. Lediglich bevorzuge ich persönlich Kastenweissbrot. Nur die weichen Stücke aus dem inneren ohne Kruste.
Man sollte noch denn Sinn des Schnurstoppers erwähnen finde ich. Diesen bis Anschlag Sbiro oder Wasserkugel schieben damit der Wirbel an der Oberfläche gehalten wird und nicht absinkt.

Meiner meinung nach die aufregenste Art auf Karpfen zu fischen.
Wie schön der Puls immer hochgeht wenn unter dem Brot mit dem Haken ein dunkler Schatten auftaucht. :k


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (10. März 2011)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Japp, die selbe Montage nutze ich ebenfalls. Lediglich bevorzuge ich persönlich Kastenweissbrot. Nur die weichen Stücke aus dem inneren ohne Kruste.
> Man sollte noch denn Sinn des Schnurstoppers erwähnen finde ich. Diesen bis Anschlag Sbiro oder Wasserkugel schieben damit der Wirbel an der Oberfläche gehalten wird und nicht absinkt.
> 
> Meiner meinung nach die aufregenste Art auf Karpfen zu fischen.
> Wie schön der Puls immer hochgeht wenn unter dem Brot mit dem Haken ein dunkler Schatten auftaucht. :k



Hatte ich vergessen zu sagen, DANKE |wavey:
Mit einer meiner Lieblingstechniken #6#6#6

MfG Sascha


----------



## Kristian98 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Will diesen Thread mal wiederbeleben #h

Ein sehr schönes Thema wie ich finde ... Eignet sich dazu eher eine Feederrute oder eine Karpfenrute ? Um mit Schwimmbrot zu angeln ?


----------



## grubenreiner (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*

Eine klassische Karpfenrute kann man zwar nehmen, wenn man aber kein zusätzliches Gewicht wie Grundblei, Wasserkugel etc. nimmt kann man damit aber kaum werfen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine leichte Friedfischrute, so bis 40 gramm WG und 3,9m lang.

Meine bvorzugte Montage: Ein Weinkorken per Nadel auf die Hauptschnur gezogen, mit 1 großen Bleischrot hinten und vorne gestoppt, in etwa 1,5 bis 2m Entfernung zum Haken. Haken direkt an die 0,20-0,25er Hauptschnur gebunden, Schnur gefettet.

Oder, was ich dieses Jahr verstärkt machen werde, man nimmt die Fliegenrute mit einer "Brotfliege" aus Rehhaar und präsentiert diese zwischen den Anfutterbrocken.


----------



## teli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Montage für Schwimmbrot ?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Oder, was ich dieses Jahr verstärkt machen werde, man nimmt die Fliegenrute mit einer "Brotfliege" aus Rehhaar und präsentiert diese zwischen den Anfutterbrocken.


Das war mein erster Gedanke, Fliegenrute  Aus diesem Grund lerne ich den Umgang mit der Fliegenrute. Ich sehe den Vorteil darin, dass man an der Oberfläche den Köder unauffällig anbieten kann. Und das mit leichten Gerät.


----------

